# Do you want to hear something amusing?



## cosmo115 (Feb 7, 2008)

At least I thought it was funny. I have a GXCEBOT receiver in the master bedroom for many years and without warning I got the lovely frozen *Welcome. Powering Up... * screen.

So I tried rebooting it several times, took out the access card (no idea why) and was ready to buy one on eBay and then I said to myself, self "since it's apparently a hard drive problem, why don't you shake and rattle the receiver and you might revive it. There's nothing to lose since it seemed good as dead anyway." So after a little shaking and pounding on the top etc., I tried to reboot it a couple more times and nothing happened. So I left the TV on and sadly went to go wash my hands since the receiver was a bit dusty. Lo and behold I come back into the bedroom and I see the "Almost there" message. :eek2:

That was Saturday night and she's been working nicely ever since.  FYI I'm still going to look into getting an R10 or GXCEBOT as a replacement, but I'm not in as big a rush.

Are there any other models I should consider? FYI "real" DLB is mandatory.


----------



## cosmo115 (Feb 7, 2008)

I guess it wasn't that amusing.


----------



## fullcourt81 (Sep 8, 2005)

It's called "percussion maintenance", and it solves many problems.
When I was a kid my parents would use it on me.


----------



## Dknow (Oct 11, 2006)

I think maybe you might be the Fonzie of the satellite world!


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I have a HR10-250 that takes 30 mintues to boot from a cold start. Not sure why (I assume the hard drive is dying but can a drive really run in slow motion?). Since we are just using it as a backup and to wathc a few last shows off of, I am leaving it alone and trying not to turn it off.


----------



## cosmo115 (Feb 7, 2008)

Dknow said:


> I think maybe you might be the Fonzie of the satellite world!


Ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! :lol:


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

fullcourt81 said:


> It's called "percussion maintenance", and it solves many problems.
> When I was a kid my parents would use it on me.


See also, "impact adjustment" or if striking the malfunctioning equipment from different sides, "multi-axis impact adjustments".


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

Kansas Zephyr said:


> See also, "impact adjustment" or if striking the malfunctioning equipment from different sides, "multi-axis impact adjustments".


One hit is maintenance , two is abuse!


----------

